# Eye watering what should I do?



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Is it red at all? Do you have a cat? Is it just watering or is there green/yellow discharge?

Likely she's just got something in it, the watering will take care of it and she should be fine in a day or so. If you have a cat she may have gotten nailed by the cat too, my old guy did that a few times.

Lana


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I just looked at her from about a foot away and it looks like the bottom of the eye is drooping a bit like a hound's would. I didn't see that when I wrote the first post as I was seeing it from too close up and she'd close her eye more when I was looking at her.

I do have a cat, and yes they did get into contact yesterday at one point. She didn't yelp when Echo smucked her, and didn't appear to have gotten hurt by it either.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't mess with eyes. I'd have her checked to asure that there is not a scratch, which can ulcerate.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll bring her in later this morning when they open. I'm a little more worried now, seeing that her lower eye is drooping and red. Will keep you posted on what the Vet says.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Loboto-Me said:


> I'll bring her in later this morning when they open. I'm a little more worried now, seeing that her lower eye is drooping and red. Will keep you posted on what the Vet says.


It could be conjuctivitis. In either case, treatment is relatively easy and recovery quick.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Just got back from the vets, and 166.50 later (not counting tax and GST) Sophie has a slight abbrasion in her eye. The vet said it's hard to say if the abbrasion caused the irritation or if pawing at her eye caused the abbrasion.

She did a corneal stain and a schirmer tear test? She's on antibiotic eye drops and has to wear the lampshade.

The problem is, Sophie is so meek and mild, that she absolutely will NOT move with her E Collar on. I put it on her while she was sitting down, and she put her head down and stayed in the same position as when I put it on her. I counted the minutes (6 minutes) in an odd position, looking down toward the floor, resting on the collar, and in a semi-sit position. It was more crouched than anything, not quite sitting her haunches down onto the floor. I felt sorry for her, so I laid her down onto her side... poor girl hasn't moved for 15 minutes.

I may just give in and take that thing off if she doesn't start moving after an hour or so. This is almost like torture for her, she doesn't even dare make a noise... too afraid to whine LOL!

Anyway, I have to keep my eyes on her to make sure she is still eating, and behaving normally (ummm she's not behaving normally with that collar on). If there's discharge in the other eye as well with the other symptoms, I'm to bring her in right away.

I'm glad I brought her in, but I still have no real answer as to what it could be.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Loboto-Me said:


> Just got back from the vets, and 166.50 later (not counting tax and GST) Sophie has a slight abbrasion in her eye. The vet said it's hard to say if the abbrasion caused the irritation or if pawing at her eye caused the abbrasion.
> 
> She did a corneal stain and a schirmer tear test? She's on antibiotic eye drops and has to wear the lampshade.
> 
> ...


 
It's good that you had her seen. You may well have avoided that becoming ulcerated. My guess is that the kitty got her. 

Try putting a leash on her, while in the e-collar, and taking her for a little walk, praising her and being jolly while doing so, and giving her some of her fave treats when she walks.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

That's a good idea, she loves her walks. Poor thing hasn't moved a muscle since I laid her on her side. As soon as the snow stops, I'll bring her on a short walk with treats. Once she sees that the collar won't stop her from moving the way she wants I think she should be ok.


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

My puppy recently had an eye problem, but not a scratch so it was "unexplained" and the vet recommended the E collar. The collar was just to make sure he didn't scratch at it, we watched him and he never had to wear it. If you can keep a close eye on Sophie, you can probably remove the collar if she doesn't paw at her eye. If she does, hopefully the walk and treats will help her move around. Good luck!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Poor girl!

If nothing else, the collar is a good experience for her, if she's going to 'freeze' when she has something like that on. We had some dogs training for scent hurdle a few years ago, they wouldn't run with the jackets on though so in the end they never competed.

Lana


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good that you took her and now have the meds to take care of it. They can become nasty fast if not. If you can watch her, then I would take the collar off and make sure to keep her from scratching at it. hopefully the meds help too and it wont hurt or bother her to keep messing with it. I know what you mean about the collar, by Shelby refused to walk with it on and stayed in a corner.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Yesterday we kept Sophie's "lampshade/satelite dish" on for about 5 hours in all, despite the indignity she felt. She would not move for anyone except when hubster came home from work. As soon as he got home, she got up and at least tried to walk toward him.

Sophie would not keep her head up with that thing on her head, therefore it would always hit the floor and she'd freeze. Hubster decided to help her move around by holding the cone up and then she'd be fine as long as it was him doing the holding. I guess she's a Daddy's Girl.

We decided to take the cone off around dinnertime and she left her eye alone. I guess with all that unspent energy from sitting still so long, she was just happy to be able to play and socialize with us, so she never really thought about her eye.

The eye looked much better after her second treatment with the drops, and seeing as she was barely thinking about it, I allowed her to sleep without the cone. She also sleeps in a plastic crate so the cone would have been in the way of any comfort at all.

This morning her eye almost looks normal again! I'm so happy and relieved!


----------

